# Ouch!!!



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

ouch!!!

found this on a dif forum. just thought id share it with you guys. sure gives the ray a little character! lol


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

what is that?? a tooth?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like one devil horn.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

story was a stingray shed its stinger and this one tried to eat it. only to go through its head. good news is the ray survived in the end! the owner pulled it right out with a pair of pliers!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Crazy. Bet he doesn't try that again.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

that is crazy! good find mike!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

lol he needs another one through the other side. evil looking ray lol


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

wow. and I whine about my teeth.


----------

